# Aires in France



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear All
I am planning a trip to Touring Normandy Brittany Loire Atlantic in September Information on SAFE and Good location Aires please

Thanks to any one who takes the time

les1


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

les1, have a look on the campsite database, there are loads of aire's you can download in a virtual brochure or straight onto your gps devise.

bob


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There is no such thing as a SAFE Aire as crime can happen anywhere.



It is when you feel safe and relaxed that you are in the greatest danger !!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It is when you feel safe and relaxed that you are in the greatest danger !!"

Can I argue the converse with Alison so I can stay put sometimes? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

A good answer to this question was posted a few days ago. Try AireCampingCar.com


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try:
www.campingcar-infos.com
Never had a problem on an aire. In our experience aires are just as safe as any site.
Gerry


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Aires*

Just a couple which we have used a few times and found we were very welcome:

Le Touquet (there are two here) - useful as first stop
Brezolles
St Georges sur Loire

We LOVE France - enjoy!!

Sundial


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> les1, have a look on the campsite database, there are loads of aire's you can download in a virtual brochure or straight onto your gps devise.
> 
> bob


Hello Bob,
re your above post,is there an easy/idiot proof way of downloading aires to my sat nav,garmin nuvi 660? The "virtual brochure" also has me puzzled, I have tried but I am afraid I am hopeless with 'puters,regards,seamus.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

this fool spent 40 hours last year cross referencing all the aires from camping cars info the french site, onto a new poi on my old tom tom 910. 
bought the daughter who is not a technophobe like me the latest tom tom for xmas, on the tom tom home site she found the newest version of tt 2.2 i think downloaded that and in about 40 seconds had downloaded a new cat of POI called aires de service looks pretty complete to me 
if your going that far my favourite aire is at nossay about 40km from nantes lakes, free power, see the locals roll up on sunday and do their civic pride clean up and you catch the difference in modern britian and france in one


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have just come back from Normandy & Brittany.

Used all aires that are on this campsite database and found it wonderful.

Every night we had other M/Homes for company although mostly French, never felt insecure at all.

Regards.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

seamus, go the campsite database and find the French Aire's page, find the one's that you want too use and add to your virtual brochure, the scroll to bottom of the page and find the format that your garmin requires for the d/load and put the in your satnav.

Bob


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> seamus, go the campsite database and find the French Aire's page, find the one's that you want too use and add to your virtual brochure, the scroll to bottom of the page and find the format that your garmin requires for the d/load and put the in your satnav.
> 
> Bob


 Thanks Bob,I'll try that,have to say I am not confident,regards,seamus.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Aire de service*

Or ! you could buy the Guide Aire-de-service /camping car stops from 
Motor presse fr,/or Amazon. much more exciting reading,


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aire de service*



silversurfa said:


> Or ! you could buy the Guide Aire-de-service /camping car stops from
> Motor presse fr,/or Amazon. much more exciting reading,


 Yes silversurfa,I intend to do that at p/b,just thought it would be good to fire up the sat nav and go,thanks for your advice anyway,regards,seamus.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*French Aires*

If you intend doing a lot of french touring, it would be worth looking on www.vicariousbooks.co.uk and would recommend All the Aires France(though they are still building the data) and Camperstop Europe 2008.
There is one aire I would recommend and that is at St Mere E'glise, this has a museum and sets the atmostphere for a Normandy trip


----------



## Veloman (Apr 2, 2008)

*Aires in france*

A book I would recommend is Camper Stop Europe it has 7000 Aires and it is in ennglish


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

" Can I argue the converse with Alison so I can stay put sometimes? "

Dave.

You can argue with your Mrs. as much as you want but if she is

anything like mine I would not waste your breath.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Aire de Camping's*

We have stayed at the following and would reccomend them for various reasons!!Le Croytoy,St Valerie sur Somme,St Valerie en Caux,Dieppe,Le Touqet.Le Treport(next to Campsite)and our favourite(LAST 4 YRS)Honfleur.My wife and I feel safer staying on an Aire than ever we would do parking up in any of our Towns in the UK!!


----------



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everone for all your input it has been very enlighteningand has made more curtain I will use the Aires system

les1


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try this site for aires etc downloads to your satnav:

http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Camaret sur Mer is quite nice and good coast walks if you like that.

Cancale, controled by a barrier and payment via machine.

Paimpol, small but if you get a spot a nice town. Also drive to the point and there is mh parking and one height free spot, lovely spot.

Piriac sur Mer, 3 Aires but 2 about 3 km cycle ride, one near town.


----------

